# No spark at coil? Help!!!



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

My friend has got an 89 Maxima sohc 3.0 that won't start. I checked for spark and there is no spark at the coil. Does anyone know what I need to check next? What can I check that is before the coil? He doesn't have any manuals or anything on the car. He has like 200,000 miles on this thing. Is there a crank sensor on these? He said it was running fine, then came out to start it and nothing. It cranks but no start. T.I.A.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD,
First check all fuses, then check for power to the coil, if you have no power to coil find out why(broken wire,blown fuse,) After this it can get pretty in depth, Ive seen blown ecu's do this, also no crank signal to the ecu would do this.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I checked all the fuses. I was wondering if there is a relay that I can check. He doesn't have the cover for the relays, so I can't tell which is which. Where does the ecu get crank signal from? Is there a crank sensor? I know Nissan's use a lot of fusible links. Is there one on this curcuit, do you know? I am going to tech school right now and am going to see if I can take it to school to look at it. We have All Data on the computer at school but I don't know if it will give diagnostic procedure to check ecu. If you have any more info please let me know. Thank you very much for the help.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD,
Take a look through All Data, I will tommorow when I am at work, I'll see if I can help you out. And yes there is a crank sensor, as for location I am not sure, I will make sure to look tommorow.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks alot. I appreciate it. I will look tomorrow.


----------



## Engloid (Jul 7, 2002)

*CAS*



PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *BORNGEARHEAD,
> Take a look through All Data, I will tommorow when I am at work, I'll see if I can help you out. And yes there is a crank sensor, as for location I am not sure, I will make sure to look tommorow. *


It's in the distributor.

Usually this problem is either the cas, coil, or the ignitor (power transistor)


----------

